# help mounting up



## chazzle09 (Dec 23, 2009)

i had the same problem. what i did is toke her step by step like i started walking her with the saddle on then i put a little weight on her back and then i started pony club and they helped me. if u take her step by step like i said it should work but if she dosnt then maybe think about getting some professional work. hope all goes well. Chazzle09


----------



## ThatGuyRob (Jan 10, 2010)

chazzle09 said:


> i had the same problem. what i did is toke her step by step like i started walking her with the saddle on then i put a little weight on her back and then i started pony club and they helped me. if u take her step by step like i said it should work but if she dosnt then maybe think about getting some professional work. hope all goes well. Chazzle09


when you say you put a little weight on her back, what did you use? Would a bag of sand or something along those lines work?


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

I could be wrong, but I think she's talking more about putting some of YOUR weight on her. Like standing on the mounting block, placing your hands on the saddle and leaning, so you put a little pressure and weight on her back. If she does good with that, you can lay over her back on your stomach - that way if she freaks out or walks off, your feet are only inches from the ground.


----------



## chazzle09 (Dec 23, 2009)

well you can use a bag of sand but like Romanticlyric said going on the mounting block and putting some of your own weight on would be good. hope this info has been useful!!!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

What do you mean exactly by she wouldn't let you? Did she kick, bite, buck, run away, step over, spook???? If you could be more specific, it would be easier to give you a little advice.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes, I agree with HoneySuga. What exactly did she do? Did she side step away? Did she rear up? Kick? Specific information makes it so much easier to give advice with


----------



## ThatGuyRob (Jan 10, 2010)

Gidji said:


> Yes, I agree with HoneySuga. What exactly did she do? Did she side step away? Did she rear up? Kick? Specific information makes it so much easier to give advice with


She reared up on her hind legs and then stepped away from me.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

AHHH, I see. Umm, well I would just work with putting weight in the stirrups one at a time(simply place your foot in the stirrup and push down like you are going to get on, without actually getting on) on both sides, a few times each until she will stand still. 

Then you can actually stand in the stirrup and lay on your belly over her back once she calms down a bit, but pop your foot out of the stirrup and let both feet hang in case she goes to spook again so you can just slide off. 

Just work with her each day only going as far as to lay over her until she will calmly let you lay over her for a minute or two, only when she will allow this in a calm confident way and you are confident that she won't take off with you do you want to actually sit on her. 

When you actually do, just sit on her, don't ask her to move until both of you are calm and confident. It may take a few days to accomplish, but it is worth not spooking every time you try to mount up.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Rob. Is this your first horse? How much experience do you have? A problem horse, especially one that rears, is nothing to fool with if you don't have the experience. My suggestion is to get professional help not only for you but particularly for your horse. Handling the horse incorrectly may create more problems and/or get you hurt.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> My suggestion is to get professional help not only for you but particularly for your horse. Handling the horse incorrectly may create more problems and/or get you hurt.


 
*Please heed this advice!! You can pay for alot of training for what a trip to the emergency room costs.*


----------



## GoldRush (Dec 14, 2009)

Agreed...a professional trainer can assess where your horse's problems lie, and know how to 'fix' them. Winter seems to be the 'off season' for trainers, so you may not need to pay that much.. Sounds like she may have had something as simple as a poor fitting saddle that caused her pain to more extreme actual abuse. She shies away because this sort of thing didn't end well before and she has no reason to believe it will be any different now. A trainer can get her over that. (Actually rearing up instead of just stepping away indicates that this fear is strong and needs to be properly trained out)


----------



## ThatGuyRob (Jan 10, 2010)

iridehorses said:


> Welcome to the forum, Rob. Is this your first horse? How much experience do you have? A problem horse, especially one that rears, is nothing to fool with if you don't have the experience. My suggestion is to get professional help not only for you but particularly for your horse. Handling the horse incorrectly may create more problems and/or get you hurt.


Yes, this is my first horse, and I have no experience at all. I do have a lot of friends that have horses that are willing to help me though. I wouldn't call Rain a problem horse, but she can be stubborn sometimes, plus she hasn't been ridden in over a year. Other than not letting me get on her there has been no other problems, she doesn't even mind me putting the saddle on her.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I had no idea that you had no experience whatsoever... in that case I will agree strongly with Iride and Kevin, seek professional help. Whether or not she is a problem now, if you are a beginner a stubborn horse can quickly turn into a problem horse from lack of guidance.


----------



## chazzle09 (Dec 23, 2009)

i agree.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

She hasn't been rode in a year and she's rearing? I rode a horse that hasn't been rode in 4 years and she was perfectly fine! Anyways, I would also suggest professional help. But if that is just not an option, than ask your friends that have had horses, they should be able to help just fine lol.


----------



## chazzle09 (Dec 23, 2009)

yeah i agree!!!!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Based on other threads by our new young member, he was asking how to put a saddle on his new horse. I don't believe that his friends are going to be much help if he has to come here for instructions. I hope he will get some professional help before getting hurt or, just as important, hurting his new horse. 

Lack of knowledge may be the real problem here. He may not have any of his tack on properly or fitting properly and that is causing his horse to rear. It's probably a good thing that he can't get on.


----------

